# Impossible de déplacer un titre de raccourci dans un widget de raccourci



## Rollmops (3 Octobre 2020)

Bonsoir à tous  


Je n’arrive pas à déplacer un titre de raccourci par glisser déposer dans un widget de raccourci, il ne veut pas se placer il revient comme un ressort.

Je n’ai pas de problème avec les autres.

Ci-joint avec la flèche le titre "raccourci" qui refuse de se mettre au-dessus de "raccourcis" > "nouveau raccourci".

Quelqu’un pourrait-il me conseiller ?






	

		
			
		

		
	
Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (3 Octobre 2020)

C'est un "choisir dans le menu" ?
Si oui, il faut les déplacer dans cette partie là et non celle que tu montres. Ensuite, l'action "exécuter le raccourci" sera elle à déplacer manuellement.


----------



## Rollmops (3 Octobre 2020)

Ok.  super merci Ecatomb


----------

